# Studio Equipment Behind Mix Spot



## xerogh (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello,

I have a small home recording studio which is very challenging to treat properly (entrance door alcove to the left of Mix position, Window on the right, double modal spots, you name it....). I've learned where the problems are using REW, built a bunch of Rockwool panels/traps placing them as best as I can and just mix around the peaks/nulls that I could not tame. 

My problem now is a growing amount of equipment that's presenting more/new reflections. The one that I would like to get worked out is a DYI Rack/Shelving unit for my synths and pad controllers. I currently have it placed to my right so I can just turn my chair to them. I was thinking about moving this to just behind my mix spot hoping that the reflections would be less there. I would add some treatment to the ceiling to help. I figure I'm right in the way of the sound anyway, why not put it behind me? What I don't know is how the reflections coming back from the backwall will behave.

I am going to test it out with REW but I thought I would post something here to see if anyone has done something similar or has any advice before I start pulling cables and re-routing things.

I know I will have issues no matter what I do (I did a lot of testing a few months ago), I'm really going after a compromise between acoustics and ergonomics, I like having things within reach, and can live with mixing around problems. 

I've attached a picture to help, the room is for tracking and mixing, size (16'-10" L x 11'-3" W x 8' H), one man instrumental band doing everything through DI's and preamps (not mic'ing anything).

Thanks!

x.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Keys behind you would be better. Symmetry left to right is really important. The things that are behind you that you are mainly going to have issues with are lower frequency issues that are large enough wavelengths to be able to mostly go around the equipment.


----------



## xerogh (Jul 9, 2012)

Bryan,

Thanks for the response, we have spoken in the past on some GIK items. I figured it wouldn't hurt putting them behind me. I totally understand the symmetry-stereo image thing I actually was hoping that the move would help the imaging problem I have with a doorway alcove just behind my mix spot. The alcove creates a big buildup at 62hz, and mess's with my L-R image big time at 42hz L-speaker peak and R-Monitor drop a few db then again at 51hz but the opposite. These initial bumps give way to much bigger opposing L/R drops/peaks at 68hz and 84hz, not a good place to have problems. 

I've remedied it with a false wall build out of gypsum board to close off the alcove, but is a pain to put up and I only use it for mixing.

Did a few tests with the synths behind me and no big difference acrostic's wise but that's ok. It isn't worse and makes it easier for me reach things while tracking.

Thanks again,

x.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

My uncles system has his entire rack about 4' behind his MLP and then from that rack to the back wall is about 8 feet. He claimes it really helps break up the sound and really helps. He use to have it on the side wall and moved to in the open like this and says won't go back.


----------

